

Which smartphone has the best battery life? - mtgx
http://blogs.which.co.uk/technology/smartphones/which-smartphone-has-the-best-battery-life/

======
lsiebert
You mean over all versions, OSes, networks, and locations? I believe someone
built a smartphone with a gsm board and E ink that lasted several weeks on one
charge. I'll try to find a link if you are interested.

